# Escape proof Centipede Terrarium



## Pocco (Sep 5, 2015)

I orderen a ethmostigmus trigonopodus (yellow leg) from BugzUk. The terrarium im am planning to keep it in is a glass terrarium (50cm x 40 cm x 30 cm). No lids and no gaps (except one tiny). The only possible way for anything to get in of out is trough the sliding doors in front. I have made a lock so it is impossible for the pede to push the doors open (not shown in the photoes). But when the doors are closed, it creates a tiny gap between the doors. This is the gao that worries me. But the gap i REALLY small. The standard viviarium loocks did not fit because the gap was too small. For something to get true it has to be the size of a paper clip ( i have tested). My friend who own a scolopendra polymorpha thinks it is OK. 
I just wanted to make sure with u guys, so what do you think?

I am planning on replacing the E. trigonopodus with a S. dehaani next year.


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Sep 5, 2015)

My only worry is the gap in between the sliding doors, can you fit a butter knife between the gap? If so you run a big risk of it slowly squeezing it's self through the gap in the door. I have had pedes pull some magician moves on me so just be extra carful and cover all your bases. Use a average sized house hold Philips screw driver as the basis for a hole an average adult Ethmostigmus can squeeze through and like I said a butter knife for how thin it can squeeze it's self. as long as there is nothing on the setup that either of those two items can fit through you should be good. I ask though, what size Ethmostigmus did you order?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pocco (Sep 5, 2015)

I ordered betweem 12-16 cm. Do you have any idea how i can seal the gap?


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Sep 5, 2015)

You may not have to seal it, can you open the doors and get a picture of the gap with a ruler so I can see how many mm the gap is?


----------



## Pocco (Sep 5, 2015)

It is about 1 mm. As i said i dont think it will get thorugh:biggrin:


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Sep 5, 2015)

You're good for sure I think, it's way tight.


----------



## tegendemuur (Sep 16, 2015)

Mastigoproctus said:


> You're good for sure I think, it's way tight.


What size of slit/hole would have been to large?

Offtopic: Next month I'll order the same Ethmostigmus (+ S. subspinipes from Thailand) from BugzUK. I'm curious about your experiences with Martin. I wonder about the shivers when I encounter my first centipede in real life, haha!


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Sep 16, 2015)

tegendemuur said:


> What size of slit/hole would have been to large?
> 
> Offtopic: Next month I'll order the same Ethmostigmus (+ S. subspinipes from Thailand) from BugzUK. I'm curious about your experiences with Martin. I wonder about the shivers when I encounter my first centipede in real life, haha!


 well it really depends on what size pede you get. Centipedes can fit through tighttttt spaces so I would need to know the size of the pede you will be ordering and then I can better assist you. I honestly use huge glass jars too tall for the pede to climb out and make lids using screen but that's just my preferred enclosure.


----------



## 8 Legged Techie (Sep 18, 2015)

The ONLY centipedes that managed to escape on me were in enclosures like that. Centipedes can climb the glass by inserting their legs into the small slit to reach the lid, which, IMO, should be the last thing you would a centipede to do. 

Honestly, for my centipedes, I use rubbermaid containers that I drilled small holes into the top. Usually the lids snap on really tight, they come in a a variety of sizes (easy to find one too tall for a centipede to climb), they're cheap, and they keep the humidity high.


----------



## Pocco (Sep 20, 2015)

8 Legged Techie said:


> The ONLY centipedes that managed to escape on me were in enclosures like that. Centipedes can climb the glass by inserting their legs into the small slit to reach the lid, which, IMO, should be the last thing you would a centipede to do.
> 
> Honestly, for my centipedes, I use rubbermaid containers that I drilled small holes into the top. Usually the lids snap on really tight, they come in a a variety of sizes (easy to find one too tall for a centipede to climb), they're cheap, and they keep the humidity high.


Yeah but the thing is, that there is no lid


----------



## The Snark (Sep 21, 2015)

At the approx center, how far apart can you force the two pieces of glass? Glass does flex after all and sporkers like pedes are very determined when it comes to wedging themselves into narrow cracks and crevices.

PS Very nice looking set up.


----------



## varanoid (Sep 21, 2015)

If it were me I would put wax paper on one of the doors where they seal then close the doors and run a bead of silicone. After it has dried, touch up with a razor. I do this on many tanks I have to feed fruit flies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pocco (Sep 21, 2015)

The glass cant be forced eighter way. Not how my setup look at the moment. This was my setup for my heterometrus scorpion last year. The setup is much better noe. I will post a picture tomorrow. 

Thanks for the tip varanoid. I will try this since i am going to use the enclosure for a scolopemdra hainanum in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Sep 21, 2015)

With thinner glass, apparently not the stuff in this terrarium, you can always attach a second pieces of glass, even just a thin strip that can be used as a handle, along the edge to reinforce and resist flexing. Getting creative with silicone glue, as the wax paper-do it yourself sealing gasket, can come in very handy.


----------



## Pocco (Mar 2, 2016)

So I decided to convert this terrarium to a Scolopendra Dehaani tank. Therefor I cut out the aluminum mesh on the top, and replaced it with a plexi top which i can put on and off. That way i dont have to use the sliding doors for maintenance and risk the centipede escaping. I also put a lock on the doors. The plexi top was flexing a bit when i pushed it up from the inside. Only a couple of mm. But i placed 2 x 1 kg weights on top. What do you guys think?


----------



## sschind (Mar 2, 2016)

I've used pieces of trim similar to this for sliding doors to keep crickets in.

http://www.marlite.com/Images/StandardFRP/PVCTrim-M360-OutsideCorner.png

it doesn't have to be this style it can be a simple "C" shaped trim.  Remember those professional looking plastic report binders we all loved as kids when we had term papers due in school.  I've used the plastic spines from these as well.

http://40.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbui4bdRR31rey5euo1_1280.jpg

The only problem with using something like this is you have to be careful so they don't scratch the other glass as they slide by.  Get a piece of rock chip or even dust and you can get scratches.  Anything soft enough not to scratch would probably be chewed up by the pede.  I've only ever used them to keep crickets in so I wasn't too concerned.  If I were trying to contain centipedes I might want to go with something like carbon fiber or titanium.


----------



## Pocco (Mar 3, 2016)

sschind said:


> I've used pieces of trim similar to this for sliding doors to keep crickets in.
> 
> http://www.marlite.com/Images/StandardFRP/PVCTrim-M360-OutsideCorner.png
> 
> ...


I was thinking about using some pci silicoferm silicon to fill the mm gaps. How do you think this would work?


----------



## Pocco (Mar 3, 2016)

Added silicone to the gaps today. Just waiting for it to dry


----------



## sschind (Mar 5, 2016)

Pocco said:


> I was thinking about using some pci silicoferm silicon to fill the mm gaps. How do you think this would work?



Let us know how it works.  I'd be afraid it would hit the other glass and grab it so to speak.  It's kind of rubbery and I don't think two pieces of glass would pass each other very easily if they touched with silicone between.


----------



## Pocco (Mar 7, 2016)

The glass gripped a little at first, but it worked out fine when i trimmed it. Happy with the results!


----------



## sschind (Mar 7, 2016)

Pocco said:


> The glass gripped a little at first, but it worked out fine when i trimmed it. Happy with the results!


thanks for the update and I'm glad it worked out for you.  I'll keep the method in mind


----------



## Pocco (Aug 3, 2016)

Soo.. i might be obsessed with the safety, so I didnt feel comfertable with the gap. Therefor i decided to ditch the sliding doors, and cut out two front panels out of plexi glass. Unfortunately i cut off too much on the sides leaving... u gessed it... a gap. Too fix this i permanently filled the gaps on each side with tec 7. Too prevent the centipede to eat its way trough the glue, I glued aliminium strips on the inside. I now consider this tank very safe. Still i am worried that the dehaani somehow will manage to rip of the aluminum and eat trough the tec 7. 
I dont know if im overthinking this. The gap was 3mm so i dont know if the centipede could get through anyway.

I would like to have your opinion.


----------



## Scoly (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi. I've kept Dehaani before, and there is absolutely no way I'd use sliding front glass doors! So I'm glad you changed them 
A 3mm gap might stop a full size adult (might!) but I wouldn't chance it, and no, you're not overthinking this. 
Another factor with gaps is that you want it stop prey or surprise pedelings escaping. If you get a gravid specimen you don't want to be doing DIY and disturbing her.
Also, I'm not sure I'd want a heat mat inside, as in the photos (if that's meant to stay?) Anything soft and plasticky will get gnawed!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 20, 2016)

Pocco said:


> Soo.. i might be obsessed with the safety, so I didnt feel comfertable with the gap. Therefor i decided to ditch the sliding doors, and cut out two front panels out of plexi glass. Unfortunately i cut off too much on the sides leaving... u gessed it... a gap. Too fix this i permanently filled the gaps on each side with tec 7. Too prevent the centipede to eat its way trough the glue, I glued aliminium strips on the inside. I now consider this tank very safe. Still i am worried that the dehaani somehow will manage to rip of the aluminum and eat trough the tec 7.
> I dont know if im overthinking this. The gap was 3mm so i dont know if the centipede could get through anyway.
> 
> I would like to have your opinion.
> ...


I keep mine, a true lovely unruly _S.subspinipes_, basically here:http://www.kis.it/singola-variante?id=8946

Using the little holes I've drilled he/she manage to reach the top sometimes of course, pushing like a madman, once part of the antennae went out, but the lid was too heavy. With a _B.dubia_ the centipede calm down 

I love the noise they make while trying to escape: so 'Papillon'. Another thing I love is to remove the cork bark where he/she sleeps, for a check: isn't pissed off at all like a _Theraphosidae _would, IMO. Those centipedes are cold blooded killers, nuff said


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Aug 22, 2016)

I would get a piece of the plastic they use on the back of fish aquarium tops. It has one side that fits over aquarium glass and another side that is thinner plastic. It is used for covering the back of the tank lid on glass aquariums. Some cutting and that should be enough to tighten up the gap I would think. Maybe not I can't really tell from photos how much of a void is present. Just a suggestion.


----------

